# What have you bred?



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Just wondering what people on here have bred. :no1:

I havnt bred much lol

Guppies
Platys
Swordtails
Mollies
Convict Cichlids 

that's it, i think :blush:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

gold fish:lol2:
and my grandad gave me a pair of koi when i was little, so we bred them
and shubs


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

:lol2: I have only bred Platys and mollies. :lol2:


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Goldfish
Tiger Barbs
Dwarf Gouramis
Angel Fish
Zebra Danios
Platies
Guppies
Swordtails
Cherry Barbs
Mollies
Kribensis
Rams
Discus


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I bred kribensis without meaning to... they were like a little army!


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Guppies, platies, mollies, swordtails, halfbeaks, firemouths, convicts, discus, angelfish, and keyholes

i have done other things but i catn really remember lool


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Lots of guppies ...

we also tried breeding our male/female silver dollars but failed misrebly


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

trying to remember 

most livebearers 
shrimp 
convicts
rainbow chiclids
mubna (various)
angels
purple gudgeons
brisstlenose cats 
corys
various others that spawned but others ate the eggs lol


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

european rams
guppys
angels
bristlenoses
discus

the discus were very hard to get to breed, everything else was just by chance, got quite a bit from all the babys


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

the usual - guppies, mollies, platy's, pearl danios, chery and golden barbs, sword tails and siamese fighters

Accidentals - scissortails, corys and pearl gourami's


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

just mollies and plattys here.


----------



## cappie49 (Jan 27, 2008)

guppys,plattys,swordtails,tiger barbs,rosy barbs,siamese fighters,kribs,convicts,blue acaras,firemouths,oscars.I tried spawing corys but had no success.I also had a kuli loach that was bursting will eggs but this was the only one in the tank and probably just a mature female.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

oh kuhli loaches! Bred a few of them once lol.

had cories and danios spawn, but the cories didnt hatch and the danios got munched lol


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

Bred guppies, by accident though they were a gift because i was going for an op ><


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

I have so many coral platy babies now, will need to get rid of them, :lol2: I would like to breed cory's at some time too.


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

Guppies
Mollies

Ferrets

Think that's it :smile:


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

mollies
guppies
plattys
parrot fish


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Esfa said:


> oh kuhli loaches! Bred a few of them once lol.
> 
> lol


did you get babies that survived from the khulies?

I've bred goldfish in a tank
kribs
convicts 
mozambique mouthbreeders 
angels
discus to few days old lol
livebearers


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

simonas said:


> did you get babies that survived from the khulies?


only 2-3 weeks 

they fed on BBS but then just died......


----------



## Asbjørn (May 28, 2008)

Guppys
Labidocromis Ceureleus
Pseudotropheus Demasoni
Ect.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Haha where to begin?

right,
cichlids:
dovii
freddies
mots
jags
green terrors
festae
uropthalmus
a few pikes (C. johanni, marmorata and strigata so far. Plus i think the cobras are trying)
convicts
peacock bass
oscars
jack dempseys
salvini
grammodes
blue acara
firemouths
texas cichlids (both species)
bocourti
pearsi
v. argentea
v. zonatus
various malawis
frontosa
tropheus

catfish:
ancistrus
corys (a few species)
queen arabesque plecos
clown plecs
golden nuggets
had zebra plec eggs but they died before birth

and a few other bits


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Spawned Reed Fish about 12 years ago,but the eggs got eaten as they came out.Seem to remember they were bright green (i think).


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

Mike515, that's one long list of fish you have bred from!! :2thumb: 
I think I will stick to leaving the livebearers to do everything for me, :lol2:, 2 of my platty are gravid again.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

nice lists. :mf_dribble:

my nest project is Dwarf Puffers. :no1:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

Esfa said:


> nice lists. :mf_dribble:
> 
> my nest project is Dwarf Puffers. :no1:


good luck with breeding the dwarf puffers :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Boothy said:


> good luck with breeding the dwarf puffers :2thumb:


cheers mate. :2thumb:

Just need to bloody find a male. :whip:


----------



## m4rky (Nov 26, 2007)

Bristlenose plecs
T-bar convicts
Oil Catfish
Endlers Livebearers
Butterfly goodeids
Goldfish

Think that's it!


----------



## Comet (Dec 29, 2007)

Kribensis
platties
Goldfish
ramshorn snails (they just seem to keep appearing even though I clean everywhere in the tank lol although the fish like them)


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yay! I got a male! 

I bred ramshorn snails too, hard not to. :lol2:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't kept fish for years. I kept mostly cichlids. I managed to get oscars and convicts to spawn, but the eggs were eaten. I managed to get some synspilums to breed a couple of times.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

yellow labs
Hongi's
saulosi
convicts
goldfish
guppys
mollies
apistogramma (cockatoo)

think thats about it so far


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Guppys,
Plattys
Swordtails
Cherry Shrimp
Apple Snails (most colours)

Have 3 tropical fish tanks and always babys all year round in every one.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

WOOP! 

i think my puffer is full of eggs


----------



## si654 (Aug 17, 2007)

Live bearers Guppys,platys,swordtail 
Kribensis 
Egyptian mouth brooders


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Trimacs 

one of the pairings from the fish i bought a few weeks ago. They are only young as well so im well chuffed.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Only guppies, and not on purpose either, hopefully getting a female guppie wed:whistling2: (Shhh, don't tell mum) haha!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Oh and guinea pigs (Mum, the GP's had babies, Oh no.!.) hehe i new she was a girl all along


----------

